# Moving to spain



## speedking998877 (Jul 9, 2015)

Looking to move to Spain i have my son14 and one son 18 this year and my wife. Just curious if anybody knows if i buy a property and go down the golden visa route will this apply to all of my family members.

I was also considering the retirement visa option.

I believe this route would require a property investment if 500k euros.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

speedking998877 said:


> Looking to move to Spain i have my son14 and one son 18 this year and my wife. Just curious if anybody knows if i buy a property and go down the golden visa route will this apply to all of my family members.
> 
> I was also considering the retirement visa option.
> 
> ...


All the visa info is here





Visas (FAQ)







www.exteriores.gob.es




Scroll down for each individual visa, & then one you've done that, there is an explanation of requirements in English if you don't speak Spanish


----------



## MataMata (Nov 30, 2008)

Nothing on that site about the 'Golden' visa.

Try here.

Residence Visa for Buyers of Real Estate in Spain

Children over 18 are not included so will have to apply as any other non EU citizen.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

MataMata said:


> Nothing on that site about the 'Golden' visa.
> 
> Try here.
> 
> ...


It's listed as an investment visa http://www.exteriores.gob.es/Consul...o/Documents/RIC-RIV-RVT-RPE-REP-REM ES-EN.pdf


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

You might like to consider the employment figures for Spain, especially for young people...
Look at this graph from June 2020. Spain has the highest youth unemployment in Europe.
SPAIN: the fight against the high unemployment |
Not trying to put a downer on things (maybe your children will not have plans to stay in Spain), but think it's imperative to have this info in mind


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Pesky Wesky said:


> You might like to consider the employment figures for Spain, especially for young people...
> Look at this graph from June 2020. Spain has the highest youth unemployment in Europe.
> SPAIN: the fight against the high unemployment |
> Not trying to put a downer on things (maybe your children will not have plans to stay in Spain), but think it's imperative to have this info in mind


...in addition to which, neither the property based investment nor the non-lucrative visa permit working in Spain.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

xabiaxica said:


> ...in addition to which, neither the property based investment nor the non-lucrative visa permit working in Spain.


I was thinking more for the future, the future prospects of young people in Spain, but yes, I take your point


----------

